# More cyp Questions



## Tanganyika (Apr 4, 2015)

Which is prettier Cyprichromis sp. "Leptosoma Jumbo" (Tricolor) OR Blackbees? Or are they the same? Thanks again!!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Take a look through the Species Profiles pics to see which ones appeal to you more. Beauty is truly in the eye of the beholder and which ones appeal to you will be vastly different than what appeals to me.


----------



## Tanganyika (Apr 4, 2015)

Come on deeda. Take a chance, which one prettier!!???


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I like the appearance of the 'black bees' better.

I forgot, what size tank are you planning on using?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Probably the better question would be which one would color up better in your tank. Size of tank, tank mates, how large is the group are all factors. As well as actually being able to get quality fish you want.


----------



## Tanganyika (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for response! I have a 120 gallon 6 foot. Prob thinking 12 fish. Yea I havent seen any Black bees available anywhere. Seen some tricolors that are growing out and will be for sale in near future. Would really want Black bees though. ANybody know of where I could get good quality, you could pm me!!


----------



## speakerman3 (Nov 14, 2009)

I would prefer blue flash, but of the two, tricolor is my choice. That should be a nice tank for them.


----------



## Tanganyika (Apr 4, 2015)

Yea the pic they have in species profile, the tricolor looks better than blackbee. Need better blackbee pic. What locality is blue flash? Thanks


----------



## Cich-ness (Apr 2, 2014)

For me, aside from micros, nothing compares to kitumba or speckleback. Just my opinion though.


----------



## speakerman3 (Nov 14, 2009)

Speckleback Moba are stunning, particularly the all-dark males. I guess it's hard to go wrong with cyprichromis. And the mating dance is quite a show.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

I look on you tube for videos of fish I'm considering. The video give a better representation of what the fish will look like over a single photo.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

judyok said:


> I look on you tube for videos of fish I'm considering. The video give a better representation of what the fish will look like over a single photo.


+1

Their behaviours and interaction with other fish in the tank can be seen, too.


----------



## Tanganyika (Apr 4, 2015)

Yea boy I live on youtube. Researching and researching again. I do like the Kitumba and speckleback ass well. I would probably buy any of the three if I can find them at reasonable price.


----------



## Rock Harbor (Sep 15, 2010)

I like these Cyprichromis leptosoma Kabogo "blue orchid" and I think they have some available.

http://www.cichlidlovers.com/c_lepto_blue_orchid.htm


----------



## Tanganyika (Apr 4, 2015)

Rock Harbor said:


> I like these Cyprichromis leptosoma Kabogo "blue orchid" and I think they have some available.
> 
> http://www.cichlidlovers.com/c_lepto_blue_orchid.htm


Thankyou. I have been checking them out. Just didntwant to settle. I will hold out for something to come my way.
They are beautiful though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## MisterSauve (Apr 24, 2015)

I had a school of Tri-colors once and the males color up nicely with the yellow, but the females stay small and dull. Just depends on your taste and their availability.


----------



## Rock Harbor (Sep 15, 2010)

Tang,

I just got 13 yesterday to supplement the 4 I already had. Way much more fun to watch them school, follow each other around, etc. Can't wait until they grow up.


----------



## Tanganyika (Apr 4, 2015)

Yea in contact with breeder that has speckleback moba, and another that has blackbees. Blackbees are cheaper. Speckleback seem to be all the rage, but I like bees as well. I want both but cant. Dangit anyway.


----------

